# Network printer shows offline



## RatATatTatt (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm having some trouble that hopefully someone can give me some insight on. I have a networked printer that recently suddenly is offline. It is a Toshiba Estudio 550. It shows offline on all PCs (XP Pro) and for all users. The rest of the printers on the server are functioning just fine.

It is already being "used online" so right clicking and selecting that changes the status to "offline - offline." I can ping the printer's IP, but I cannot telnet into it. However, I can go into IE and navigate to the printer's config page via typing the IP into the address bar. I've cleared the print queue. I have also tried rebooting the controller, as well as shutting the entire printer down for a minute and starting it back up.

Does anyone have any other ideas or some knowledge you can drop on me? My last resort will be to delete the printer from the server and re-add it, but if there's anything else I can try first I am open to ideas.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

You have established that the print server is working fine. But what about the print _device_, the physical machine that does the printing? How have you tested it?


----------



## RatATatTatt (May 21, 2009)

I printed a config page directly from the printer as well as successfully making copies (it's an all-in-one).


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

What do you mean by "directly from the printer"?


----------



## RatATatTatt (May 21, 2009)

I used the control panel that is physically on the printer itself, navigated to test pages on the control panel display and chose the config page from there.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

OK, so the printer can print. What happens when you use a remote source? Connect it directly to your computer and attempt to print. Try it from both computers.


----------



## wmnewman23 (Aug 27, 2009)

Restart the spooler service on the server. I had this issue about 3 weeks ago on a Zebra printer after a power outage. Hope it works!


----------

